# Worst day ending slam of the season



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

"What the heck were you doing in my way?" ??!??!?!!?

Did you ask him what it's like being the centre of the universe? Seriously, we're pretty down on violence in this forum, but there are times when someone needs their bell rung just to get their attention.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

There was a hilarious incident in the NFL about 15 years ago in which the Pittsburgh Steelers were erroneously penalized for having 12 players on the field. Thanks to the penalty, the other team was able to kick a field goal right before halftime. Steelers coach Bill Cowher froze a TV image of the field at the time the penalty was called; you could easily count the Steelers and see that there were only 11 of them on the field. Cowher printed a photo from the screen shot, and when the half ended, he ran over to the referee, yelled at him, and stuffed the photo into the ref's shirt pocket.

I think you should have taken a copy of the Code of Responsibility, circled the parts about always skiing/riding in control and the downhill person's having the right of way, and firmly placed it into the other gentleman's pocket.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought about doing something about it but 
A) There was a giant mob of tourists there
B) My Bell go rung pretty good already
C) The bar was just a few steps away


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Under the circumstances, I don't think anyone would have blamed you if you choked him out for being a douche.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Please tell me the douchenozzle at least got his pass yanked for that bullshit. I'm pretty understanding on the hill and not much of an advocate for pass snatching except in egregious situations, but the situation you just described certainly qualifies.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

u should have followed him the next run and showed your shit off in front of him and made him tumble and fall and let him see how it feels... than you say "hey what were you doing in my way?" lol lmfao


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Donutz said:


> "What the heck were you doing in my way?" ??!??!?!!?
> 
> Did you ask him what it's like being the centre of the universe? Seriously, we're pretty down on violence in this forum, but there are times when someone needs their bell rung just to get their attention.


Seriously dude??? And what would happen if OP seriously hurt the kid when he was "ringing his bell"? It was obviously just an accident. Or even worse, what if the kid had a gun and pulled it on OP when he confronted him? Better to just get up, turn your cheek, brush yourself off and walk away thankful that no one got seriously hurt. :thumbsup:

lol j/k, sound familiar? this thread wouldn't be complete without some mr. mom advice to keep it balanced.

+1 to what donutz said.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Impact damage to the face = problem solved. 
And he could have hid a bazooka inside a refrigerator inside his gear so there is no telling what he had on him.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Impact damage to the face = problem solved.
> And he could have hid a bazooka inside a refrigerator inside his gear so there is no telling what he had on him.


omg YES. Impact damage is the best way to solve any situation. ANY.


----------

